# Portland Dumping Grounds...



## derailed (Mar 18, 2010)

hey good people, i've settled in portland, or, for a few months, long enough to do a few shows and street fairs. I paint and write and do murals. If you're in the area during the next six months, I'll be around. We run a small lit/art distro, and we are looking for anybody to contribute. I thought this would be a good dumping ground for stuff I've produced. 

All this shit usually has a price on it when the general public is concerned, but I spend the majority of my time riding freight and getting nitty gritty so priority goes to you guys, money or no money, I welcome trades. 

Also: I need help with manual labor as far as these shows go, (nothing more than moving stuff and setting up/tearing down), if you're in town in the next six months and are okay with getting your hands dirty for some beer money drop me a line. 

first summer show: april 27th, 20 ten. there will be good bands and my art's up for trade/sale, whatever. pm me for details.


----------



## derailed (Mar 19, 2010)

yea the smallest stuff I have is about 8"x10", most of the canvases are a bit larger. what I trade for totally depends on which paintings they are and bla bla bla, a few of these are in cafes right now so I'd have to talk to them first. if you're intersted just drop me a line.
Wider I assume you're familiar with Last Thursday on Alberta? It's starting back up this month so if you're interested in trading or buying come and see me, i'll be set up there. message me if you have a particular piece on your mind. cheers guys.


----------



## xbocax (Mar 19, 2010)

All this stuff is reeeeaaaalllllyyyy awesome do you have another contact page besides stp?


----------



## christianarchy (Mar 19, 2010)

does your distro have a shop i could stop in? i'll be going through there within the next week or two. might be there in late april too, i'll pm you when i know for sure and i'll try to make it to that show.
-christopher


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 19, 2010)

Amazing stuff! So nice to see good art, good for the tormented soul.


----------



## derailed (Mar 22, 2010)

naw no store man, i'm a broke motherfucker so most of this stuff's with me.

backward ns symbol


----------



## lice (Mar 22, 2010)

im really digging the art. i like the jean paul sartre quote on the dudes stomach i kinda wanna get that tatted up now


----------



## derailed (Mar 30, 2010)

few new things.


----------



## menu (Mar 31, 2010)

wow. I wish I could make it to the last thursday. always a good time. awesome work man. wish I could afford


----------



## steelcitybrew (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah I like your art.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 2, 2010)

dude, your stuff is amazing! i especially like the characters and the train riding ones. would you be interested in painting a school bus? totally serious, id be willing to pay for it, but i might have to wait till later in the year when i get closer to your area. anyways, pm me!


----------



## derailed (Apr 13, 2010)




----------

